# Has anyone taken their little one when trying again abroad?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

After a failed cycle to try for a sibling here in the UK and a negative follow up appt, we are considering going to somewhere in Europe. 

We could not leave our son here though, so would need to take him with us (he's 27 months).  Just trying to figure out if that's feasible or not. 

Has anyone done this? If so, what are the things we'd need to consider? 

Obviously some countries and places would be better for occupying a toddler than others. 

Any advice gratefully received, thanks

Aurora


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

We took our four year old from Canada to the Czech Republic for 9 days in the fall. Desperate times call for desperate measures, lol!

It was a great trip. We stayed at the Golden Prague which is beside the Intercontinental and shares its facilities for 1/2 the cost, yet we had a suite. He swam in the pool every day with DH and it was a short walk to the old town square which had entertainers, bubbles, music, and the astronomical clock show every hour. It was also beside a major (and cheap) public transportation hub, which took us to one of the world's best zoos, which was incredible. There is also the greatest toy store I've ever seen where we spent hours (you can buy an activity pass and do the entertainment options inside.) 

I would definitely recommend Prague's clinics and as a city with a young child.

Best of luck making your decision!


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

We also took our little girl when she was 15 months to Prague. There was a great play centre almost next door to the clinic and loads of parks and places to run around. Not heard about the toy store - which one is that?
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you both so much, that's really helpful. 

Czech republic is a place we are looking at so this is really helpful. I wasn't sure if there'd be enough to occupy my little one there, but the info you've provide really helps.

I believe the toy story is a Hamlets by the way Baking Queen. It has activities such as a hall or mirrors that you can pay to go in too. 

Thanks x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

bloomin predicatext - that should say the toy store is Hamley's !


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I took my twins at 2 and 1/2 for a FET to Cyprus and at 3years old for dp to do his bit in Athens. Took twins back at 3 and 1/2 for fet and took all 3 kids ( twins now 7 and dd2 age 3 ) on my own for another FET ( failed thaw) start of may . All 3 coming with me again on my own on the 19th June for fresh cycle (de) in Athens.

So definitely can be done  Good luck  


I combined visits with holidays. Lots to do. Took laptop and DVDs for quiet days. Spent time on the beach pre transfer. Lots of stickers and some paper and pencils. Tablet for plane.


We do a few organised things. But tbh give them an empty yoghurt pot and water bottle, and a patch of sand, and they're happy . And they loved eg Athens metro. Lots of play parks both there and Cyprus too .


I alwaya do self catering as it means I can make packed lunches plus don't have to worry about dinner times etc .


Maybe look at avoiding height of summer ( plus flights more expensive) due to temperature. 


Good luck.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Mierran,

that's really helpful.  There's two things I'm concerned abut.  One is because of irregular periods and as I have previously had to go longer on stims etc that it'll be hard to know in advance when we'd be travelling and for how long.  I thought that'll be a lot harder to arrange with a toddler.  How did you manage that? 

Also, what did you do about childcare for the days you were having procedures? 

Do you mind me asking which cyprus clinic you used?

Thanks and best of luck for your next FET.  Sorry to hear this last one wasn't successful


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I combined it with a holiday going for usually 2 to 3 weeks for fresh cycles.

For Cyprus FET and first Athens FET my mum came with me to babysit. The last time and this next time I arranged a babysitter through the IVF coordinator. Gave them money to take the kids to a cafe for a burger and chips ( a real treat - they don't normally get that ).

At that age they don't need much to keep them happy. You do have to pay for seats together on the plane as I wasn't prepared to risk it.

I book accommodation myself through eg owners direct, trip adviser, Airbnb.

Search for the images used to make sure not copied from somewhere else. Ask o a question before booking to see how fast they get back to you. I am of the view if they are not fast at the start they will be a lot slower if something goes wrong. If something seems to good to be true it usually is . Pay with credit card so you have another comeback if needed. Often clinics can help with eg transport and accommodation but it can sometimes be more economical to do it yourself.

Cyprus I was with dogus in northern cypus but i had dome communications issues re my fet.. For Athens i went to iakentro through Ruth [email protected]. she is an English fertility nurse who works with several clinics and does the liasing for you. She is paid by the clinic.

I initially looked into linked clinic as advised by my clinic here. But when I found out they don't have any involvement if anything goes wrong and it was 10k for de cycle plus 1500 for monitoring ( a couple of scans and a blood test for HCG) I looked into it myself and my cycles have been a lot cheaper and I feel i have more control.

You can regulate your cycle with either birth control pill or via down regulation such as prostap which I did last time. It means based on your last period as taken about a week before next af due so classically day 21 for a 28 day cycle. I have a shorter cycle these days so do it about cd 18. You can then start stims when suits. However given your variability in stimulation length if you want to book far enough in advance to be economical you want to go for at least 2 weeks if not 3 . Flights no more, accommodation can get got economically . It is just time off work that can be the issue. Scans included in cycle cost abroad so can be cheaper to go for longer.

With dogus I did a tandem cycle ( or stimms and de backup ) they down regulate donor so she started stims same time as me. They usually down regulate you too.

It is definitely doable.

Good luck


----------



## SparrowSG (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Aurora,

I'm back to Athens for IVF next week and taking my 1.5 yr old with me, however I am lucky enough to have my mum coming with me to look after him when I am working (I have a 'work from home computer' job) and at the clinic.

I have also booked an apartment through airbnb as it's easier and cheaper that way and I'm taking progesterone from this Thursday to make sure I get my period at around the time I arrive, as my cycle is all over the place.

Do you have someone who could come with you? If I didn't have my mum there are a couple of friends who I could have asked as well who would jump at a week or two in the sun!


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Mierran and Sparrow,

thanks so much for replying and all the info - it's really so very helpful.  Just trying to figure out how I'd work things out with taking my little boy.  We haven't told anyone here that we are trying again, so wouldn't be able to ask anyone to come to help out.  if the clinic can help organise a babysitter/nanny though that might work. 

My geography isn't great, but when I checked it looks like Athens is actually quite near the coast, so it's possible we could stay somewhere not too far at a beach resort maybe, which would be better with my son.  Did you do that or stay in Athens itself? I'll have to do a bit more research about that!

Mierran, where are you at in your treatment now - are you due to go again?

Sparrow, I really hope this treatment works for you!  Which clinic are you using?

Thanks so much to you both


----------



## SparrowSG (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Aurora,

Yes, it is possible to stay near the beach. We are staying in a suburb of Athens about 5 mins taxi from the clinic. From there I can take a bus to the beaches on the east coast (Artemis Beach for example) or  the tram south to Glyfada, and for an even nicer beach a ten min extra taxi to Varkiza.  You could stay in Glyfada but apart from the tram, which is quite slow, you would either have to take a bus or taxi back and forth to the clinic. I have not visited the east coast before, but I used to live in Glyfada so know it well.

I am going back to AKESO where I had my first IVF in March 2016. My friend also completed her 2nd round there in Feb and after 5 IVF attempts (the first three in the UK), now is 16 wks at 45 with OE! 

If you choose to go to Athens please ask anything you need or to help to make a decision.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks so much Sparrow,

I really appreciate you taking the time to help and your offer of further help if needed. This info is really helpful as it's daunting going abroad for IVF let alone trying to arrange it with a toddler too.  I want to make sure that he would have a good holiday at the same time. 

That's amazing news about your friend! I hadn't heard of AKESO, so looked it up, but several clinics came up called that.  One is in Cyprus (well 2 small clinics there) and two in Athens.  One is with Dr Tsirigotis or one Called Akeso Embryo Art.  Just wondered which it is that you using? 

At the moment I am trying to short list clinics in Greece, Cyprus, Spain and possible Czech Republic then when I have all the info about them will decide which to speak to in more detail. 

Many thanks again
Aurora


----------



## SparrowSG (Nov 17, 2015)

It's the one with Dr Tsirigotis (https://www.mtsirigotis.gr/en.html).

If you need any more information please let me know, I'll be there this time next week!

Good luck with your decision making


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
We're actually staying in a flat that is half way between syntagma square in the centre of Athens and the beaches, on the tram route, so we can go there as much as possible but still get up to clinic etc. I looked at stuff v close to the beach but more expensive and so much further from clinic. We head out on 19th June for 2 weeks.  


There are also islands off Athens. I'm hoping to take a boat trip one day out. I also thought about staying on one of those but , at the end of the day the priority is the treatment and I didn't want that trip after et and the thought of a 2 centre holiday didn't appeal. I want to arrive and get settled. 


Good luck everyone


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Sparrow, I'll look into that clinic.  Best of luck next week!  

Mierran, thanks for this info, you're right, we don't want to be too far away from the clinic, but also, our little boy is very active and we'll need to keep him well occupied so I'll probably have a look at beach resorts that aren't too far if Athens is where we decide to go. Hope all goes well  

Best of luck to you all and thanks so much for the help


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Well it's certainly more of a holiday when cycling abroad. I'm currently in North Cyprus after having my transfer y'day with Team Miracle. The hotel we're at has lots for the kids to do from kids club, cinema late afternoon & night entertainment so it's ideal to have treatment in Europe & make it a relaxing holiday at the same time. Only thing to remember is no heavy lifting so always get someone to carry your bags for you ie. driver & airport staff. Also stay out of the sun as not to increase your body temp!


----------

